# doe is overdue



## smay (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a flemish giant that is 3 days past her due date. She is eating, drinking, and seems to be fine other than the fact she is overdue.

This is her second litter and the first one delivered right on her due date with no complications. Should I be concerned she is this overdue?


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 7, 2009)

She may not be pregnant?


----------



## polly (Dec 7, 2009)

First off is she pregnant? have you palpated to be sure?

I know with my beverens they usually go around 3 days after day 31 not sure if the other big breeds are similar. I will move this to the rabbbitry for you.

I usually give raspberry leaves if I have an over due doe


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 7, 2009)

Have a Checkered Giant who did a false pregnancy... I will let her hormones cool down and we will try again... today would have been day 34.

I could have sworn I felt three kits but now I am thinking they were actually big poops...

I am still learning every day I have bunnies and I had Hollands for 10 years prior to my latest ventures...

Denise


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 7, 2009)

I am going to move this post to the rabbitry 

I hope the bun and babies are OK


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Sherri! Well! the "little Princess"!!!! I'd give her a couple more days... just to be sure. Did she put on any weight?Has she pulled any fur? A few of my litters have been going 33-34 days. (I was starting to think that I couldn't count!) That being said, this is a tough time of year to get them bred. If she doesn't do something in the next day or two, I'd breed her back if she is receptive.


----------



## smay (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey cath-

thanks to you and everyone...I was just getting worried.

She actually delivered the other morning...11 beautiful babies...all wiggly and doing great so far.....


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 10, 2009)

EXCELLENT!!!! So glad to hear that... colors? Juniors for the spring Cortland show???? :biggrin2:


----------



## smay (Dec 10, 2009)

Gosh I have trouble with the colors, I will have to say black...although some looked blue to me last time but then if you remember the whole litter was black....I can still hope for blue. Magic is doing great, she is an awesome mom.

Oh definately juniors for the cortland show, you betcha!!!!! 

how are your whitles doing, the ones that were bruised so badly? I saw the pictures on here.


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 10, 2009)

OH Pics of the babies would be great!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 10, 2009)

ooHHHH!!! :shock: Blues would be SO nice! (yeah, that last litter was definitely the deepest black I've seen! Good ol' Gamble! Good color there!) I'd guess Magic's genotypeis probably BB for the black... (Gamble is Bb, but they didn't produce any blues in that last litter)

The whites are doing good! I'll update with photo's and weights on Saturday- they'll be 3 weeks old then! I LOVE rolly-polly lil babies! LOL!


----------



## polly (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats on your litter


----------

